

The birth of Groupon inside an activism website - gcmartinelli
http://blog.thepoint.com/2008/10/10/groupon-collective-buying-power/

======
gcmartinelli
I had no idea it had a connection with thepoint.com...

~~~
damm
Very much so. Occasionally you can see the ties that bind Groupon, but it's
not easy to see.

~~~
Evbn
Like in their super bowl ad where they mocked thepoint.

~~~
gcmartinelli
really? i'm from Brazil so I don't see those ads. i'll search for it. if
you've got it, could you post the URL here please?

